# How Do I Post?



## Coastal jewel

I recall getting a welcome email that said I had to post a certain number of replies before I could start a post.   Can you tell me how many and does "Start a new Thread" become an option when that happens?   Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

Your account is already promoted to start new threads!


----------



## sm2591

Hi,


I am having the same issue- trying to start a new thread but it is saying that I am not authorized to do so? Any assistance would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Swanky

You don't have enough posts, you need at least 5.


----------



## sm2591

Ah got it! So I need to post in other threads?


----------



## rabbitu

How many posts are needed for sending private message? Thx...


----------



## MsVincit

Hello!

I am also quite new here. Thanks for the information. Would I be able to post anywhere else and help contribute? Sadly I am quite new to premier handbags and am hoping to learn


----------



## Elliespurse

MsVincit - Welcome!  Yes post in any thread you're interested in!


----------



## MsVincit

Thank you! I feel a bit shy though, I have been researching about buying my first premier bags and I have not bought any yet. Planning on two.
So I am a little hesitant as I do not have actual experience!


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's ok we are friendly and just posting "congrats" when someone got a new bag is what we do too


----------



## MsVincit

Oh great  I was also wondering. Besides posting, what are the requirements to start a new thread or even have my signatures? Is it based on posts or time limits..?
I will try and do that now.


----------



## Murphy47

This would help me to know also as I have never had an option to post.
Is there a setting somewhere I am missing?


----------



## Elliespurse

It's automatic and the forum updates new members after 5 posts (it was 5 posts and 5 days but it could have changed). Posting new threads and signature is in the update. After this all members are equal.


----------



## MsVincit

Thank you very much! I was a little bit confused about that. 
 I very much appreciate the kind welcome.


----------



## margaretty

I'm experiencing the same although I think I have already exceeded 5 posts. I'll wait tho &#128522;


----------



## Swanky

You have 4 posts, it's under your name


----------



## dreadvirus

im new, and im not able to post...so from what i read, we need 5 post?


----------



## dreadvirus

btw, why is there no ralph lauren black/purple label sub forum?


----------



## Elliespurse

dreadvirus - Welcome! We have a combined forum for RL threads here: Handbags & Purses see the "sticky" list of popular designer threads.


----------



## Swanky

dreadvirus said:


> im new, and im not able to post...so from what i read, we need 5 post?



You are posting 
Welcome!


----------



## dreadvirus

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> You are posting
> Welcome!



 thx you, i hope to get help for fashion here haha..i meant we need 5 post to be able to start a new thread?

sine this is website is titled purseblog, are we allowed to post for clothing, and male clothing at that? haha


----------



## Swanky

OK, I hear you now   Posting is what we're doing, so yes you must be wanting to start a new thread.  Yes, browse around, you'll see we discuss jewelry, shoes, makeup, purses, celebs, cars, etc. . . !


----------



## Polanina

I have hard time to post.


----------



## Polanina

I try to authenticate Fendi bag but for some reason I can't do it.


----------



## Polanina

no luck


----------



## Polanina

Everyone new have the same problem?


----------



## Polanina

Help!!


----------



## Swanky

Well all your 5 posts are here 
Simply post a reply in that thread just like you did this one.


----------



## Maureen Buongio

I purchased a Chanel bag with the serial number 7920970 I am trying to authenticate the bag.  I took it to Chanel and Neman Marcus and they so not authenticate bags. Is their a way to be sure? What do I need to send Pictures? The name of the shop and the owner where I purchased it?


----------



## Elliespurse

Maureen Buongio said:


> I purchased a Chanel bag with the serial number 7920970 I am trying to authenticate the bag.  I took it to Chanel and Neman Marcus and they so not authenticate bags. Is their a way to be sure? What do I need to send Pictures? The name of the shop and the owner where I purchased it?



Hello and welcome, you could ask in the Chanelforum here: Authenticate This CHANEL &#8226; Read the rules & use format outlined in 1st/2nd posts

(see first post for info)



Good luck.


----------



## _x.shy.x_

Hello, newbie here, how many posts do I need before I can start a new thread, I've got 2 new handbags I'm itching to reveal


----------



## Swanky

Welcome to tPF 

5 posts


----------



## wanikiki22

how can I post a thread?


----------



## Cookie21

What is the time delay? I have made 5 posts, but cannot create a thread.


----------



## Swanky

The forum has to index, it doesn't take long.  I see you have 7 posts.


----------



## Cookie21

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The forum has to index, it doesn't take long.  I see you have 7 posts.


Thank you!


----------



## 180sx

i cant seem to start a new thread either :/ or topic


----------



## Swanky

Right, because this was your 1st post.  You have to contribute 5 posts before having the privilege to start a thread


----------



## mstt4336

Has anyone ever purchased from Louis Vuitton outlet online? The prices are ridiculously low and just wanted to know,is it a valid site. New to buying Louie I don't mind pre-loved items or brand new, I just don't want to buy Fake anything!!


----------



## Swanky

HI!
Please visit our LV forum for LV topics.  But important to know is there's no such thing as an LV outlet, they're not authentic.


----------



## blond palomino

If I want someone to authenticate a bag,is this classed as a new thread,so do I need to reply to 5 threads before I can do it?
Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

No, just add your reply to the appropriate Authenticate This thread.


----------



## blond palomino

Thanks for your help, I am a new recruit so wanted to make sure of the rules!


----------



## Swanky

Sure!


----------



## carolinama86

Im having the same; have already five post, but can't start a post


----------



## Swanky

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The forum has to index, it doesn't take long.  I see you have 7 posts.


this


----------



## Am123

hello! I would like to get help with authentication. I can not figure out how to do so? when I asking to authenticate is it a new thread?  thanks!


----------



## Sanchai23

Hi everyone. Im very new here and its my first time to use this site. Can anyone help me on how i can ask to authenticate a purse i want to buy? Thank you so much.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sanchai23 and Am123 - Welcome to the forums!

See each designer forum for a dedicated Authentication thread. See the "sticky" threads at the top or in the Shopping sub-forums.

Hope you finds the threads.


----------



## Michikoamelia

How can I post? I already posted with relies 5 times but won't let me post new thread


----------



## Swanky

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The forum has to index, it doesn't take long.


This


----------



## Mulbery123

Struggling to post a thread to Mulberry


----------



## Swanky

You can't until you have more than 5 posts and the the forum re-indexes.


----------



## Strawberrycake1618

me too!


----------



## guyneedsabag

_x.shy.x_ said:


> Hello, newbie here, how many posts do I need before I can start a new thread, I've got 2 new handbags I'm itching to reveal


Glad you asked.


----------



## guyneedsabag

So are you sure it is 5 posts?


----------



## guyneedsabag

Hopefully it will work. I need help!


----------



## OCRibeye

Thanks for this - I replied to 5 posts (this is my 6th), so I will patiently wait for the forum to re-index.


----------



## JenLuvsNYC

OCRibeye said:


> Thanks for this - I replied to 5 posts (this is my 6th), so I will patiently wait for the forum to re-index.


Same here - I wish it were more clear how to post!  It took me a day to find this thread!  Thank you for asking!


----------



## Luzilu

very helpful information. I'm new here and i'm still learning how to use it


----------



## AnnaSteve

I too have the same problem here. I can't start new threads. It is being 1 month. How can I upgrade it?


----------



## Vlad

AnnaSteve said:


> I too have the same problem here. I can't start new threads. It is being 1 month. How can I upgrade it?



You need a 5 post minimum to get thread starting enabled.


----------



## AnnaSteve

Thank You, Vlad.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Hi. I'm not sure how to create a new thread. I've contributed to many other threads so far but I have a new bag I want to do my own reveal. I can't see where I start a thread. I should mention I'm using my iPhone so not sure if this makes a difference. Can you help me pls. Sorry somewhat not tech savvy.


----------



## HiEndGirl

HiEndGirl said:


> Hi. I'm not sure how to create a new thread. I've contributed to many other threads so far but I have a new bag I want to do my own reveal. I can't see where I start a thread. I should mention I'm using my iPhone so not sure if this makes a difference. Can you help me pls. Sorry somewhat not tech savvy.



I figured it out from another post reply [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## TRENDYL1

Been searching for this information.  Thanks for the answers!


----------



## TRENDYL1

Ok so I can't find where to start a thread.   I thought I would see it but it's not showing up yet.  I read it should refresh at top of the hour but don't have ability to start thread.


----------



## LanaDelPayme

I hit five posts a while ago.. I just cannot find the place to start a thread! Help!


----------



## Youngchea

I would to be able to post right away, have a question to ask!


----------



## HiEndGirl

This is what I did on my iPhone
1. Decide the forum you want to start the thread in e.g. Hermes or LV or Chanel etc.
2. Go to the "browse" tab at the top of your phone (very left side next to subscribed) and click
3. select the forum e.g. Top designers and click
4. Select the brand e.g. Chanel and click
5. When you are in the forum at the very top right hand corner you will see three small dots - click that
6. Then click start topic or new topic (can't remember exact word)


----------



## amckinney

Great information[emoji52]


----------



## reginag

amckinney said:


> Great information[emoji52]


Thank you for the information.  I have never been so confused.  Every time I come and try to do something on this site other than just read, I get frustrated


----------



## walds11

I have at least 6 replies, but still unable to start a thread. Am I missing something? Thanks!

Edit: nevermind. I'm good


----------



## Blogionistatv

I'm having trouble posting my own forum as well. How do I post a forum? Do I have to comment in other forums first? Please help!


----------



## Swanky

HI, you have 10 posts 
You need 5 to start a thread.  You may not have waited until the forum re-indexed (aka caught up).  try again.


----------



## tanya71682

how do i post


----------



## Swanky

^you posted


----------



## jakubko90

just a small feedback - 5 post rule is understandable, but as a guy who is just looking for help with a specific use-case I cannot really add to the discussion apart from asking questions that were probably asked hundred times before


----------



## Deleted member 47587

newbie here really need help for authenticating some chanel and hermes purses but cant start a thread yet


----------



## NANI1972

rosiel776 said:


> newbie here really need help for authenticating some chanel and hermes purses but cant start a thread yet



The Chanel and Hernes forums already have existing threats for authenticating items you don't need to start a new thread.


----------



## LVChanel94

This will be my 6th post, but I still can't start a new thread. Please help


----------



## nyte103

So it has to be 5 posts AND 5 days? -_-


----------



## Tahlea1

Coastal jewel said:


> I recall getting a welcome email that said I had to post a certain number of replies before I could start a post.   Can you tell me how many and does "Start a new Thread" become an option when that happens?   Thanks!


I am New too, and wondering the same exact thing!


----------



## TheNana

I'm new too and I'm trying to start a thread. Is it the same as starting a conversation? CONFUSED. Help!


----------



## Swanky

Hi, welcome to tPF!! 
No, start a conversation is a private message form you and another member.
At the top right-ish corner of a forum you'll see a "start new thread" button.  You start a new topic there 
However, you need at least 5 posts.  It's not instantaneous, you must give some time for the forums to re-index before it catches up.


----------



## TheNana

Swanky said:


> Hi, welcome to tPF!!
> No, start a conversation is a private message form you and another member.
> At the top right-ish corner of a forum you'll see a "start new thread" button.  You start a new topic there
> However, you need at least 5 posts.  It's not instantaneous, you must give some time for the forums to re-index before it catches up.



Thank you so much!! Really helped and cleared things up. Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## mbwmbw

I would like a Celine bag authenticated. I understand I need to give a specific format, but where do I post?


----------



## Swanky

Welcome to tPF 

You'd post right here in the Celine forum


----------



## mbwmbw

Swanky said:


> Welcome to tPF
> 
> You'd post right here in the Celine forum


Thank you, I managed to figure it out!


----------



## sherry0407

how do I post a new thread for authenticity in Chanel
thank you


----------



## Swanky

Hi, you don't need to start a new thread.  All our designer forums have threads already posted for you to reply to with your inquiry.
Please visit the Chanel Shopping forum, the thread is "stickied at the top of that forum


----------



## yl_ksa

I am a guy who just have a question regarding a certain issue I faced with LV and can't really contribute to any discussion here lol. I still need the 5 posts rule?


----------



## Rose650

Hi everyone ! I did my 5 posts and waited until the "top of the hour" to be able to post a forum, but it still will not let me post a forum?? Help please!


----------



## Cindy@0217

So as long I post 5 I can start a thread right


----------



## blessed Ones

Same here! I am new here and have so much for me to learn! But I wanna get to know it better cuz I know I will have more fun and will learn so much from this forum!


----------



## L4man

This is all new to me...but I LOVE Louis Vuitton(my French boyfriend!) so it's all worth it!


----------



## Lcash

Hello can anyone help me please . I am a new member and wish to get a Chanel bag authenticated but I can't find where and how to do this ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Swanky

Lcash said:


> Hello can anyone help me please . I am a new member and wish to get a Chanel bag authenticated but I can't find where and how to do this ? Thanks in advance



Here ya go!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/


----------



## Lcash

Hi swanky thank you , I've followed the link and have been on the page but I don't know which bit I have to click on next ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Swanky

Just like this thread you're posting in, you post in the box and click post reply


----------



## Lcash

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Lcash

Hi could someone please authenticate this Chanel vintage jumbo flap bag please . It's a little battered and has a missing part but I want to make sure it's authentic before trying to get it repaired . Thank you in advance


----------



## Lcash




----------



## Lcash

As you can see the part of the lock is missing which if bag is authentic I wish to get repaired . I have no card or dust bag I was found in my mothers closet and I never knew she had it


----------



## Swanky

@Lcash, you have to post the info in the thread I linked for you.


----------



## Lcash

Swanky said:


> Just like this thread you're posting in, you post in the box and click post reply


Is this right , so sorry I really don't know what I'm doing . I have this Chanel bag which needs some living care and authenticised before I can send to Chanel or somewhere to fix lock . If someone could authenticate I would be very grateful thank you 


Swanky said:


> Just like this thread you're posting in, you post in the box and click post reply


 right


----------



## Swanky

Swanky said:


> Here ya go!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/



Please reply to the thread I've linked for you.


----------



## Chocolate Monster

Hi there!
I need some advices here.
I bought a Hermes Evelyne bag from Hermes store on Oct 2016. I got injury when my first time use this bag, it scratched my both arms as a very sharp knife (I'm not even know until I saw my arm full of blood!)! I found a very sharp metal pop out from the strap buckle. I bought back to one of the Hermes store nearby and show the problem of the bag with my bloody arms. The sale girl just asked me to leave it for repair and gave me the repair receipt. Since I was with my hungry 3 years old daughter in the store so I just left after received the receipt. I felt unpleased after I got home. I range the store to discuss my disappointment about their customer services like they never offer me a tissue or sterile plasters...just gave me a paper bag for my belonging (to be honest, I felt like a beggar at that moment). It was lucky and I am so glad that it didn't scratch my little girl since her height was exactly same as the strap buckle when I wear it.
It took them two weeks to call me back and the whole conversation was trying to convince me to do the refund then they can closed file! I refused and they kept calling me to do the refund or exchange another style which I already had or some style no one will interested... that's piss me off most!!! So I told them only birkin style and they promised to seeking one for me but of course it still not yet happen. Also, they said that they need to proceed the refund then will looking a birkin for me. For me this is two separate matter, customer services department and accounting department.
In this case, what should I do? I'm thinking to write a complain letter to France but couldn't find the address. Please advices.
Thanks!


----------



## Addy

Chocolate Monster said:


> Hi there!
> I need some advices here.
> I bought a Hermes Evelyne bag from Hermes store on Oct 2016. I got injury when my first time use this bag, it scratched my both arms as a very sharp knife (I'm not even know until I saw my arm full of blood!)! I found a very sharp metal pop out from the strap buckle. I bought back to one of the Hermes store nearby and show the problem of the bag with my bloody arms. The sale girl just asked me to leave it for repair and gave me the repair receipt. Since I was with my hungry 3 years old daughter in the store so I just left after received the receipt. I felt unpleased after I got home. I range the store to discuss my disappointment about their customer services like they never offer me a tissue or sterile plasters...just gave me a paper bag for my belonging (to be honest, I felt like a beggar at that moment). It was lucky and I am so glad that it didn't scratch my little girl since her height was exactly same as the strap buckle when I wear it.
> It took them two weeks to call me back and the whole conversation was trying to convince me to do the refund then they can closed file! I refused and they kept calling me to do the refund or exchange another style which I already had or some style no one will interested... that's piss me off most!!! So I told them only birkin style and they promised to seeking one for me but of course it still not yet happen. Also, they said that they need to proceed the refund then will looking a birkin for me. For me this is two separate matter, customer services department and accounting department.
> In this case, what should I do? I'm thinking to write a complain letter to France but couldn't find the address. Please advices.
> Thanks!


Hi, please post in the Hermes sub-forum: https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/hermes-shopping.57/


----------



## haloitsme

May someone help me to unlock , Opening Thread option?
Regards


----------



## JASMINE212

sm2591 said:


> Ah got it! So I need to post in other threads?


Got it, I just sign up and i was wondering too.


----------



## JASMINE212

180sx said:


> i cant seem to start a new thread either :/ or topic


I can't wait either


----------



## diamondslippers

This is a really helpful thread! I spent a long time trying to figure out how to post!


----------



## DeborahJayne

Coastal jewel said:


> I recall getting a welcome email that said I had to post a certain number of replies before I could start a post.   Can you tell me how many and does "Start a new Thread" become an option when that happens?   Thanks!


I'm new here today too and I'm not sure how I get my quota of posts!


----------



## DeborahJayne

diamondslippers said:


> This is a really helpful thread! I spent a long time trying to figure out how to post!


I'm still trying to figure it out!


----------



## Angela Ye

Swanky said:


> You are posting
> Welcome!


I'm new too, and I'm not able to post too...Do I need 5 post?


----------



## Angela Ye

margaretty said:


> I'm experiencing the same although I think I have already exceeded 5 posts. I'll wait tho &#128522;


yeah, it's so confusing here!


----------



## Shamsa

This is my 5th post, does it mean I will be able to post a thread?

I hope so


----------



## Shamsa

This is my 6th post, still can't strart a thread though


----------



## ladymistic

Vlad said:


> Your account is already promoted to start new threads!


Pls help.  I'm trying to post and I don't know how….


----------



## bagman71

Elliespurse said:


> ^That's ok we are friendly and just posting "congrats" when someone got a new bag is what we do too


so how do i ask a question about LV here? I just joined but dont understand how to do it.


----------



## bagman71

Murphy47 said:


> This would help me to know also as I have never had an option to post.
> Is there a setting somewhere I am missing?


I agree.I am a bit lost here too.


----------



## Yunia

I have the same question. Need to post for help but find 'unauthorized'


----------



## sheilaru

Vlad said:


> Your account is already promoted to start new threads!


Can you help me mope this thread to the proper location?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-and-neo-noe-coquelicot.967472/#post-31428021


----------



## sheilaru

Swanky said:


> You don't have enough posts, you need at least 5.


Can you help me move this post to the right place?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-and-neo-noe-coquelicot.967472/#post-31428021


----------



## confusedhusband

A help section would be useful to figure this out.


----------



## confusedhusband

Or a sticky thread


----------



## Swanky

What did you need help with?


----------



## little_waters

So is there a rule about when we can make a new post/thread?


----------



## little_waters

I should clarify, I have a Maison Margiela bag I'm hoping to get help verifying and I don't see any threads for this designer so I would need to create a new one


----------



## AnneliMB

This is very helpful as I am also new to the forum. Thanks so much!


----------



## Soufre

This is very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Nia M

Using this thread as my 1/5 posts, thanks!


----------



## Eillib

Elliespurse said:


> ^That's ok we are friendly and just posting "congrats" when someone got a new bag is what we do too


Thank you!!!


----------



## Eillib

Nia M said:


> Using this thread as my 1/5 posts, thanks!


Good idea. I will piggyback.


----------



## Eillib

bagman71 said:


> I agree.I am a bit lost here too.


Glad I am not the only "lost" person on here.  I got the message that you have to make 5 posts before you can start a new thread, i.e ask a question.


----------



## Eillib

haloitsme said:


> May someone help me to unlock , Opening Thread option?
> Regards


From the email I received,  you have to make 5 posts before you can start a new thread.


----------



## Eillib

Shamsa said:


> This is my 6th post, still can't strart a thread though


From the email I received, you have to wait about an hour after your 5th post and then your status will automatically change.


----------



## Atboston

sm2591 said:


> Ah got it! So I need to post in other threads?


I'm having the same problem I can't post as I need to authenticate a bag


----------



## Swanky

You can post, you have been posting 
You can post to have an item authenticated at anytime.


----------



## Atboston

Thanks !


----------



## fusion

Vlad said:


> Your account is already promoted to start new threads!


When can I start posting new threads?


----------



## DayoTseng

Also have the same problem on this question.  Thanks and thanks


----------



## Swanky

What is your question?


----------



## westjenn

Swanky said:


> What is your question?


I think the question is:  When can you create a brand new post? As a new member there's a message stating insufficient privileges to post- something like that.


----------



## Swanky

When people join I believe there's some info given about needing 5 posts to create a thread.
It's repeated in this thread often as well


----------



## Swanky

Eillib said:


> From the email I received, you have to wait about an hour after your 5th post and then your status will automatically change.



Yes, info is given to new members


----------



## Swanky

Eillib said:


> From the email I received, you have to wait about an hour after your 5th post and then your status will automatically change.



Yes, info is given to new members


----------



## Cecilechal

Swanky said:


> Well all your 5 posts are here
> Simply post a reply in that thread just like you did this one.


Thank you!


----------



## Cecilechal

Swanky said:


> Yes, info is given to new members


Thank you!


----------



## shoppeholic

Vlad said:


> Your account is already promoted to start new threads!



I personally had trouble replying to posts- however I was using the app.


----------



## shoppeholic

Cecilechal said:


> Thank you!


I checked my email. Also I using the website instead of the app right now.


----------



## Swanky

My tip, don't use app.  lol
If you're on phone, use full site via Safari.


----------



## Lindseyhug

Swanky said:


> You don't have enough posts, you need at least 5.


Hi
New to this how to I even start a post.?
Any help gratefully received


----------



## Swanky

Hi,
To start a thread you'll need at least 5 posts first


----------



## Lindseyhug

Lindseyhug said:


> Hi
> New to this how to I even start a post.?
> Any help gratefully received


I cannot even work out how to post let along get to 5
I just need an authentication and am just going round in circles on this site.
Probably easier to take it to a shop


----------



## Swanky

You're posting now. Just post your question in the correct Authenticate This thread, no need to start a new thread for that


----------



## GermainToussaint

I don't find anywhere the button to post


----------



## Swanky

You just posted though, you have 6 posts


----------



## GermainToussaint

Yup sorry I just read how to do


----------



## Jen1234Jen

Murphy47 said:


> This would help me to know also as I have never had an option to post.
> Is there a setting somewhere I am missing?


We have to post at least 5 times to other posts before we are eligible.


----------



## jpint001

is there a requirement to start a conversation with another user?


----------



## Fruitpassion

Ya I'm confused lel


----------



## vnsmiley

Hi,
I'm new and as others I can't create a new Thread in certain forum such as Chloe.
I recently bought 3 Chloe bags as Drew, Fay, and Hudson. I want to ask is it's hard to maintenance the Drew with suede as you see in the pictures. Should I return the Drew if it's too complicated to maintenance it?

Thanks,


----------



## AliceGrace

Hi everyone
I am new to this forum! Just wanted to say hi!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Hello, 
How may I start a thread?
Thank you,


----------



## gneit

idk how to post??? help


----------



## Swanky

bbagsgeneve2002 said:


> Hello,
> How may I start a thread?
> Thank you,



At the top right corner of every forum there's a button to start a new thread 



gneit said:


> idk how to post??? help



You are posting, I quoted your post.


----------



## Marrubbio

Hello, I'm new ... I.m not practical in using the forum and I do not speak english. I understand that it takes 5 posts to start a discussion, post it maybe I understand it .... but can I send a private message even if I did not send 5?


----------



## Marrubbio

Thank so much!


----------



## OzCassie

I have posted 5 times and it says I am a member, but it says i don't not have privileges to post here. Am i missing something i am meant to have done?


----------



## Swanky

It's not instantaneous, takes a bit for the system to reindex.


----------



## Marrubbio

Can I send a private messagge to a member and how do I do it? Thanks


----------



## Poolersgoirl0829

Swanky said:


> What is your question?


I have a Louis Vuitton purse given to me it had one tag from store but since it was a gift they kept the price tag which I think may have had the date code there's no date code in the purse and I read online that if it's real with no date code then it's vintage so I don't know if it's vintage or fake all the other signs that I've read online seem real but I don't know how to tell I wanted to send in a picture see if somebody else can maybe research better than I can


----------



## Poolersgoirl0829

Poolersgoirl0829 said:


> I have a Louis Vuitton purse given to me it had one tag from store but since it was a gift they kept the price tag which I think may have had the date code there's no date code in the purse and I read online that if it's real with no date code then it's vintage so I don't know if it's vintage or fake all the other signs that I've read online seem real but I don't know how to tell I wanted to send in a picture see if somebody else can maybe research better than I can


----------



## marxistfood

Vlad said:


> Your account is already promoted to start new threads!


please excuse my lack of internet skills I need to ask if a handbag I think I rather foolishly bought is a replica Im not sure if I am able to do this yet as Im new to the site I cant find out how to post a picture and ask . Ive never uploaded a picture before etc and don't want want to break the rules Im a newbie with little computer skills but determined to have a go many thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

marxistfood said:


> please excuse my lack of internet skills I need to ask if a handbag I think I rather foolishly bought is a replica Im not sure if I am able to do this yet as Im new to the site I cant find out how to post a picture and ask . Ive never uploaded a picture before etc and don't want want to break the rules Im a newbie with little computer skills but determined to have a go many thanks


Hello and welcome, there are a lot of tips and threads to ask in here: https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/ebay-forum.56/
Hope it works out.


----------



## marxistfood

Many thanks for your reply... how foolish do I feel ! I contacted the seller about a repair that would need doing to the bag and asked if she would accept a lower price .. a pay now offer I also asked if the bag was genuine (its advertised as such0  She said she didn't know how to change the price on ebay so asked me to wait until the auction had finished and I paid direct to her via pay pal. She is insisting it is genuine and that it is an older bag and so therefore no fakes where made - it looks plastic to me, but what do I know Ive seemingly paid for a £110 for a fake YSL bag Im feeling very silly . Any suggestions other than the silly step ? who knows perhaps its genuine many thanks and sorry for going on and on


----------



## Elliespurse

marxistfood said:


> Many thanks for your reply... how foolish do I feel ! I contacted the seller about a repair that would need doing to the bag and asked if she would accept a lower price .. a pay now offer I also asked if the bag was genuine (its advertised as such0  She said she didn't know how to change the price on ebay so asked me to wait until the auction had finished and I paid direct to her via pay pal. She is insisting it is genuine and that it is an older bag and so therefore no fakes where made - it looks plastic to me, but what do I know Ive seemingly paid for a £110 for a fake YSL bag Im feeling very silly . Any suggestions other than the silly step ? who knows perhaps its genuine many thanks and sorry for going on and on


I would post pics of the bag in the Authentication thread in the Saint Laurent forum here https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/saint-laurent.37/
(see the yellow marked thread near the top of the forum)
They are very good at older YSL especially. I know some of the older YSL had a coating over the leather (patent finish).
Hope you gets some answers there.


----------



## marxistfood

Elliespurse said:


> I would post pics of the bag in the Authentication thread in the Saint Laurent forum here https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/saint-laurent.37/
> (see the yellow marked thread near the top of the forum)
> They are very good at older YSL especially. I know some of the older YSL had a coating over the leather (patent finish).
> Hope you gets some answers there.


----------



## marxistfood

thankyou for helping me. Apparently I can't post yet Haven't got enough postings


Elliespurse said:


> I would post pics of the bag in the Authentication thread in the Saint Laurent forum here https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/saint-laurent.37/
> (see the yellow marked thread near the top of the forum)
> They are very good at older YSL especially. I know some of the older YSL had a coating over the leather (patent finish).
> Hope you gets some answers there.


----------



## marxistfood

I went to the link but I don't have 5 "thingies" but ... thanks for the help feel right duffer !!


----------



## Elliespurse

marxistfood said:


> I went to the link but I don't have 5 "thingies" but ... thanks for the help feel right duffer !!


Ah, you just have to make a reply in the AT thread. Here's a direct link https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-saint-laurent.534837/
Scroll down to the reply box at the bottom. Add the auction link also if you have this.


----------



## bilalmalik

How do i make a post?


----------



## marxistfood

Elliespurse said:


> Ah, you just have to make a reply in the AT thread. Here's a direct link https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-saint-laurent.534837/
> Scroll down to the reply box at the bottom. Add the auction link also if you have this.


Hello ... me again ... think I posted a picture ?? I am SO sorry to keep troubling you have I managed to post my query ?? Many thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

marxistfood said:


> Hello ... me again ... think I posted a picture ?? I am SO sorry to keep troubling you have I managed to post my query ?? Many thanks


It's no problems. I see the Authenticator answered your post they need more pics. Closeup pics of the logos, markings, the inside with the lining, zipper pulls, would be helpful for authentication. Reply in the YSL thread with more pics.


----------



## Joshyb

Can anyone help me I need a LV luggage tag authenticating but I can't seem to post


----------



## Elliespurse

Joshyb said:


> Can anyone help me I need a LV luggage tag authenticating but I can't seem to post


Hi, we have a thread where all AT questions are posted, the direct link https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-louis-vuitton.926508/
It's in the LV forum Shopping sub-forum.
See first post for info.


----------



## Joshyb

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, we have a thread where all AT questions are posted, the direct link https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-louis-vuitton.926508/
> It's in the LV forum Shopping sub-forum.
> See first post for info.


Thanks


----------



## xiaoxiaoyaya

can any body tell me how to start a conversation? Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

bilalmalik said:


> How do i make a post?



^That is a post   You have made 13 posts thus far.


----------



## Madness

Coastal jewel said:


> I recall getting a welcome email that said I had to post a certain number of replies before I could start a post.   Can you tell me how many and does "Start a new Thread" become an option when that happens?   Thanks!


I don't know how to post


----------



## Madness

Swanky said:


> ^That is a post   You have made 13 posts thus far.


How can I post?


----------



## Madness

Coastal jewel said:


> I recall getting a welcome email that said I had to post a certain number of replies before I could start a post.   Can you tell me how many and does "Start a new Thread" become an option when that happens?   Thanks!


How do I post?


----------



## Madness

Vlad said:


> Your account is already promoted to start new threads!


How can I post?


----------



## Madness

Swanky said:


> You don't have enough posts, you need at least 5.


How can I post?


----------



## Madness

Can someone help


----------



## Swanky

You're posting, a lot actually lol
Something specific I can help with?


----------



## Madness

Swanky said:


> You're posting, a lot actually lol
> Something specific I can help with?


I need help authenticating my longchamp..I'm new to this.. and a bit not techy myself..


----------



## Swanky

You posted there though. . .
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-longchamp.890060/page-332#post-31678079


----------



## kathrynsview

I would like to post photos of a kate spade bag for authentication. how do I do this please?


----------



## Shydreamer

Hi newbie here. Is there any way to delete posts?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!  We don't delete content typically unless it's content we don't allow.


----------



## Kzp

Hi Swanky! I posted 5 times but I'm unable to start a thread; is there a certain time I need to wait to open one? Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

It's not instantaneous, site must reindex to "catch up", I'm sure you could be now.


----------



## Tuwong

i would like to post but i seem to be having issues. I have made at least 5 post


----------



## Swanky

Those are posts, you have 13 posts now


----------



## Qtiger

Vlad said:


> Your account is already promoted to start new threads!


Hey I’m in the same boat. I’ve posted a few replies but still don’t see a new post option. Thanks in advance


----------



## Audeblitz

Qtiger said:


> Hey I’m in the same boat. I’ve posted a few replies but still don’t see a new post option. Thanks in advance


Sorry to jump in this thread here but though I have posted in several years I am sure I made enough posts. I have a question regarding the differences in buckles on the Foley + Corinna Jet Set. Also- is the Jet Set bag and the Jet Setter Jr different or did they come out in different years? Thanks!


----------



## Bamboey

Cookie21 said:


> What is the time delay? I have made 5 posts, but cannot create a thread.


Me too! And I have a question I want to ask grr


----------



## Swanky

You have to have 5 POSTS to start a new THREAD.  It's not instantaneous, the servers update/re-index periodically.   : )


----------



## frankieandboyd

I still can figure out how to do a new thread or post ? i thought i had posted 5 times ? I want to know what nice laptop bags people bought / seen / use and would i create a new thread ?? in what forum ?


----------



## lijens11

I’m new to this and try to learn how to use it .


----------



## frankieandboyd

Swanky said:


> You have to have 5 POSTS to start a new THREAD.  It's not instantaneous, the servers update/re-index periodically.   : )


dont i have 5 posts now ???? I still can't figure t out


----------



## Swanky

You have 8, what are you not figuring out? : )


----------



## Swanky

frankieandboyd said:


> I still can figure out how to do a new thread or post ? i thought i had posted 5 times ? I want to know what nice laptop bags people bought / seen / use and would i create a new thread ?? in what forum ?



You've POSTED 8 times. 
To start a THREAD, choose themes appropriate forum and select the  "POST NEW THREAD" button near the top right corner of all forums.

Ideally you've searched our forums for that topic however, as I'm positive theres some discussions about it 
It would be in Handbags and Purses or the Electronics forum.


----------



## ZHULDYZ

Please help me... I have written more than 5 replies but can't post anything because of insufficient privilege.... why is that?


----------



## Swanky

Swanky said:


> You have to have 5 POSTS to start a new THREAD.  It's not instantaneous, the servers update/re-index periodically.   : )


----------



## Aysshaa

I too am new and having difficulty posting. I would like to post a bag up for authentication that I’m looking to buy. I have found the rules on how to do it but can’t figure out how to actually post haha


----------



## Swanky

You post to the appropriate thread, just as you posted in this one


----------



## chaosinla

Swanky said:


> You have to have 5 POSTS to start a new THREAD.  It's not instantaneous, the servers update/re-index periodically.   : )



Thank you for the info.!


----------



## jrobsonk75

How many posts are needed?


----------



## Swanky

For what specifically?


----------



## Eyu-88

How do i post in thr forum to authenticate. Bag brand.. Can someone pls direct me as I am totally new with all these and could not start


----------



## Swanky

You post to the appropriate thread, just as you did in this thread


----------



## Omilaw

Thanks!


----------



## haras08

Atboston said:


> I'm having the same problem I can't post as I need to authenticate a bag


Did you find out how to authenticate a bag on here?  I was recommended this site and I am kind of confused about how to do this.


----------



## Jenni_Jenn

Hi! I’m relatively new to TPF and don't know how to quote multiple people in a reply. Can someone help?


----------



## nicole0612

Jenni_Jenn said:


> Hi! I’m relatively new to TPF and don't know how to quote multiple people in a reply. Can someone help?


Welcome  Click on the “quote” button at the bottom of each post and then click on “insert quotes” on the reply box.


----------



## muchstuff

haras08 said:


> Did you find out how to authenticate a bag on here?  I was recommended this site and I am kind of confused about how to do this.



Look for the subforum for your brand. Within that subforum look for a thread that says "authenticate this" or something similar, it may vary from subforum to subforum. Read the post at the top of the page for info on exactly how to post and what pics and info are needed.
If there isn't a subforum for your particular brand you can post here...but if there's a subforum please post there.

https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/authenticate-this.126/


----------



## staycee

I am very lost here


----------



## staycee

Is there any guidance page for newbies? Thanks


----------



## Swanky

staycee said:


> I am very lost here





staycee said:


> Is there any guidance page for newbies? Thanks


Welcome!  Could you be more specific? What do you need help with?


----------



## staycee

I am new to this forum & just registered this morning. I noted that I am not able to post a thread until I registered for 5 days. But I just got a Chanel bag, the 14 days return window expires in 3 days. I noted some quality issues with my bag, and I really wanted to seek people’s advice on whether they are acceptable before the return window expires. Is there way you can help me? thank you!!!


----------



## Swanky

staycee said:


> I am new to this forum & just registered this morning. I noted that I am not able to post a thread until I registered for 5 days. But I just got a Chanel bag, the 14 days return window expires in 3 days. I noted some quality issues with my bag, and I really wanted to seek people’s advice on whether they are acceptable before the return window expires. Is there way you can help me? thank you!!!


Looks like you found the correct thread anyhow, hope you get some great advice!


----------



## staycee

Swanky said:


> Looks like you found the correct thread anyhow, hope you get some great advice!


thank you


----------



## cintha22

really appreciate this post! Has been wanting to start a new thread but didn't know that we need to post 5 times


----------



## RachelHenna

Vlad said:


> Your account is already promoted to start new threads!


Hi, I cannot find the 'start a new thread' option! Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## phillipo72

i was hoping to get opinions on Paul Smith item i.e genuine or fake. Gonna have to post here until I get upgraded I guess. couldnt find an existing thread from this decade


----------



## Swanky

Here ya go!



Swanky said:


> In the proper forum, select "post new thread", that button is near the top right of the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025454





RachelHenna said:


> Hi, I cannot find the 'start a new thread' option! Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## XD2020

thanks, i'm also a new member here


----------



## aliciaf18

how do I post a question?


----------



## Swanky

Swanky said:


> Here ya go!





aliciaf18 said:


> how do I post a question?


----------



## aliciaf18

I just receive my Bottega veneta bag from gilt and I’m having doubts. Can anyone help me figure out whether or not it’s authentic or a knock off?


----------



## Swanky

Please post your question here, please read first post:





__





						Authenticate This BOTTEGA VENETA
					

The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.  Please make sure to use...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## steanbean

I have been wondering about this too! Thanks for the info!


----------



## E__e

Thank you for the help!


----------



## lux_and_learning

I've replied more than 5 times and its been a few hours. How long does the process take until I can start a thread or ask a question?


----------



## Swanky

lux_and_learning said:


> I've replied more than 5 times and its been a few hours. How long does the process take until I can start a thread or ask a question?



Looks like your privileges kicked in!


----------



## Tiyen

Hi there.  With the 5 posts that we need to make,  did that include posting a question (help to authenticate)?  I posted in the Authenticate this Bottega Veneta thread and I don't think it's been approved?


----------



## Swanky

Tiyen said:


> Hi there.  With the 5 posts that we need to make,  did that include posting a question (help to authenticate)?  I posted in the Authenticate this Bottega Veneta thread and I don't think it's been approved?


All 5 of your posts are active/accurate.


----------



## Tiyen

Swanky said:


> All 5 of your posts are active/accurate.


Thank you


----------



## Shatella

Why I can't create a new thread ?


----------



## Swanky

Shatella said:


> Why I can't create a new thread ?


You should be able to. Do you know how?


----------



## Shatella

Swanky said:


> You should be able to. Do you know how?


Well, I don’t really see any option to create a new thread((
Or I really don’t know how to do that. Can you please help me ?


----------



## Swanky

Shatella said:


> Well, I don’t really see any option to create a new thread((
> Or I really don’t know how to do that. Can you please help me ?


At the top of any forum, there’s a “Post New Thread” option


----------



## Shatella

Swanky said:


> At the top of any forum, there’s a “Post New Thread” option


Yes , I see it.  Thank you !


----------



## rhexieloo

I’m trying to find out how to post my own thread too


----------



## Swanky

rhexieloo said:


> I’m trying to find out how to post my own thread too


I posted a screenshot just a few posts up


----------



## rhexieloo

Swanky said:


> I posted a screenshot just a few posts up


I did see that but it's not showing up on my end


----------



## Swanky

You have to be on a forum page, not reading a thread. 
Where are you trying to post a new topic?



rhexieloo said:


> I did see that but it's not showing up on my end


----------



## cclover16

Eillib said:


> From the email I received, you have to wait about an hour after your 5th post and then your status will automatically change.


Ok


----------



## loredo_mary

Need to ask a question.


----------



## loredo_mary

How do I make a new thread?

I want to ask a question regard a Louis Vuitton purse.


----------



## Swanky

Help is on this page above, in this thread 


Swanky said:


> At the top of any forum, there’s a “Post New Thread” option





loredo_mary said:


> How do I make a new thread?
> 
> I want to ask a question regard a Louis Vuitton purse.


----------



## amchk

I don’t have this. I have replied to 5 posts yesterday am I missing something thx


----------



## nicole0612

amchk said:


> I don’t have this. I have replied to 5 posts yesterday am I missing something thx


Have you tried it from within a forum? Only when I am inside a forum do I have the button for “post a new thread”.


----------



## amchk

Sorry I’m new to this forum I still can’t seem to find it.


----------



## nicole0612

amchk said:


> Sorry I’m new to this forum I still can’t seem to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166046


Try just going to the main forum page itself, for example the Chanel forum. I think the sticky threads (the threads at the top of a specific forum, like the specific Chanel clubhouses) are under the discretion of moderators.


----------



## iluvmybags

amchk said:


> Sorry I’m new to this forum I still can’t seem to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166046




You’re actually not crazy! I just tested this myself and there isn’t a link to start a new conversation within the Chanel, Hermes or Louis Vuitton Clubhouse.

@Vlad @Swanky is this a glitch, or is this something limited to these forums?


----------



## Vlad

iluvmybags said:


> You’re actually not crazy! I just tested this myself and there isn’t a link to start a new conversation within the Chanel, Hermes or Louis Vuitton Clubhouse.
> 
> @Vlad @Swanky is this a glitch, or is this something limited to these forums?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166515
> View attachment 5166516
> View attachment 5166517
> View attachment 5166518
> View attachment 5166519



Clubhouses are restricted from new clubs being started. You can start a new one in the main brand forum and then report it and a mod will move it!


----------



## iluvmybags

Vlad said:


> Clubhouses are restricted from new clubs being started. You can start a new one in the main brand forum and then report it and a mod will move it!


Does this only apply to some designer clubhouses, and is a conversation considered a club?
I can start a new conversation within the Balenciaga or Celine Clubhouse, but not in Chanel, Hermes or Louis Vuitton (see previous screenshot where the START NEW THREAD button is missing)


----------



## Vlad

iluvmybags said:


> Does this only apply to some designer clubhouses, and is a conversation considered a club?
> I can start a new conversation within the Balenciaga or Celine Clubhouse, but not in Chanel, Hermes or Louis Vuitton (see previous screenshot where the START NEW THREAD button is missing)



The Chanel, Hermes and LV forums had a lot of unrelated threads being started in the clubhouses, which is why we restricted them there, but not elsewhere.

_Conversations_ are like private messages, or DMs, if you will. They are addressed to one (or more recipients) directly and not posted publicly.

Idiotic naming convention to be honest, we will change the name of it to a more common term in the near future.


----------



## iluvmybags

Vlad said:


> The Chanel, Hermes and LV forums had a lot of unrelated threads being started in the clubhouses, which is why we restricted them there, but not elsewhere.
> 
> _Conversations_ are like private messages, or DMs, if you will. They are addressed to one (or more recipients) directly and not posted publicly.
> 
> Idiotic naming convention to be honest, we will change the name of it to a more common term in the near future.


Names aside, that answers the question and explains why @amchk couldn't start a new thread, Thanks Vlad


----------



## amchk

I actually don’t have the option to post on the thread or new post sections


----------



## iluvmybags

amchk said:


> I actually don’t have the option to post on the thread or new post sections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166808
> View attachment 5166809



You need to be within a forum in order to post. This is just a list of the most recent posts
Click on FORUM LIST and choose the forum you wish to post in. 
If you wish to reply to specific thread/conversation, select that topic from the list within a forum & choose REPLY


----------



## amchk

Screenshots from my account thx


----------



## amchk

I ended up posting a reply in the Chanel thread as I could not find the new post button. Hope that’s ok


----------



## ThePrizeBox

Also confused on this.. wanted to start a thread asking if anyone else had ever run across purses with blank tags.. maybe I haven't posted enough to be allowed to start a new thread?


----------



## motled

Thank you!  I also want to post a new thread. This was helpful!


----------



## mdklee

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mdklee

By the way, anyone knows how to start conversation / PM? I can't find the button like other people said. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

renateamanda said:


> By the way, anyone knows how to start conversation / PM? I can't find the button like other people said. Thanks!


You can tap on the person’s name on the side of one of their posts.


----------



## mdklee

muchstuff said:


> You can tap on the person’s name on the side of one of their posts.


Thank you. I was wondering about it.


----------



## tzzzanya

Can anyone tell me how to DM people in forum? Is there any limit? I’m very new here. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

tzzzanya said:


> Can anyone tell me how to DM people in forum? Is there any limit? I’m very new here. Thanks!


You have to have a minimum of five posts before you can DM. Then click the person's name under their avatar on the left and you'll see a prompt for starting a conversation. Welcome to TPF!


----------



## tzzzanya

muchstuff said:


> You have to have a minimum of five posts before you can DM. Then click the person's name under their avatar on the left and you'll see a prompt for starting a conversation. Welcome to TPF!


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

tzzzanya said:


> Thank you so much!


Any time!


----------



## Is this real

MsVincit said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am also quite new here. Thanks for the information. Would I be able to post anywhere else and help contribute? Sadly I am quite new to premier handbags and am hoping to learn


I’m new too so not much help but at least I’ve learnt how to post a reply.


----------



## Is this real

Did try to add  a smiley face first time but didn’t happen.  Here he is now.  Good luck x


----------



## airjordan559

Same question


----------



## monae

Hello! I cannot create new threads (yet) even though I have 5 posts… would appreciate any help!


----------



## Swanky

It’s not instantaneously, it’s after the site re-indexes, you should be able to now.


----------



## monae

Thank you!


----------



## Nubian queen

Thanks, this has helped. I was lost.


----------



## Luck_24

Thanks had the same question


----------



## Thaoly621

muchstuff said:


> You have to have a minimum of five posts before you can DM. Then click the person's name under their avatar on the left and you'll see a prompt for starting a conversation. Welcome to TPF!


Thank you so much! No wonder why I can’t DM to someone


----------



## muchstuff

Thaoly621 said:


> Thank you so much! No wonder why I can’t DM to someone


I think it’s five posts and five days but don’t quote me on that.


----------



## krystalgu1998

Swanky said:


> You're posting now. Just post your question in the correct Authenticate This thread, no need to start a new thread for that


am i posting now?


----------



## Swanky

krystalgu1998 said:


> am i posting now?


Yes, you can see your post…


----------



## fayeyfp

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ann_ann

Thanks for the info


----------



## AlexS7624

I have 5 posts but still can't post a thread.


----------



## Swanky

AlexS7624 said:


> I have 5 posts but still can't post a thread.



Hi, it’s not instantaneous, the site reindexes frequently and then you’ll be able to.


----------



## AlexS7624

Thank you... so I don't have to wait 5 days?


----------



## mk17

Do I need to start 5 brand new posts in order to be able to DM or do responses to other posts count?


----------



## Swanky

mk17 said:


> Do I need to start 5 brand new posts in order to be able to DM or do responses to other posts count?


You need 5 posts to be able to PM members or start new threads.  It's not instant, you'll have to wait until the site re-indexes periodically.


----------



## mk17

Does it have to be a new post or responses to existing posts count as well?


----------



## muchstuff

mk17 said:


> Does it have to be a new post or responses to existing posts count as well?


I don't think you CAN start new threads until the criteria has been met, correct me if I'm wrong @Swanky.


----------



## Swanky

Swanky said:


> You need 5 posts to be able to PM members or start new threads.  It's not instant, you'll have to wait until the site re-indexes periodically.






muchstuff said:


> I don't think you CAN start new threads until the criteria has been met, correct me if I'm wrong @Swanky.


----------



## gilliangee

I am confuse  how do I pm people?


----------



## gilliangee

Ahhh it was to be a new post? Not a reply to a post?


----------



## muchstuff

gilliangee said:


> Ahhh it was to be a new post? Not a reply to a post?


You just posted five times today, give the system time to catch up.


----------



## thalia98

Eillib said:


> Glad I am not the only "lost" person on here.  I got the message that you have to make 5 posts before you can start a new thread, i.e ask a question.


----------



## thalia98

I’m trying to authenticate a vintage Gucci Tom ford era can anyone help?


----------



## muchstuff

thalia98 said:


> I’m trying to authenticate a vintage Gucci Tom ford era can anyone help?


While there's no authenticator on the Gucci subform I'd still recommend starting a thread there with your ask. That's where you'll find the more knowledgable Gucci people.


----------



## thalia98

muchstuff said:


> While there's no authenticator on the Gucci subform I'd still recommend starting a thread there with your ask. That's where you'll find the more knowledgable Gucci people.


Thank you, I’m very new to the forum so still finding my way around!


----------



## Swanky

There's no qualified authenticator here for Gucci unfortunately, you'll need to use a paid service.


----------



## kitd

Trying to get in my 5th reply post (this is it). Thank you all for your help!!


----------



## MissyFelinesMom

Hello,
I urgently need to request an authentication and cannot figure out how or where to post my request!


----------



## MissyFelinesMom

I am new as of today


----------



## muchstuff

MissyFelinesMom said:


> I am new as of today


Welcome! Depends  on what you’re trying to get help with. You can search under individual designers for an “ authenticate this thread” and post there. Be sure to read the instructions and have the correct photos.


----------



## flute101

I need the same help. I don’t know how to access the expertise of the group.


----------



## miyuchan17

Thank you!


----------



## Fashionphile718

kitd said:


> Trying to get in my 5th reply post (this is it). Thank you all for your help!!


Same! Lol. Thanks


----------



## tiffness

I got an email to confirm my account but nothing about having to do 5 posts before starting a new thread. I think I’m beyond 5 now, on mobile safari, and still get a prompt that I don’t have privileges. Not looking to authenticate- just get the community’s thoughts/opinions on a new topic.


----------



## Soumy

Hi lovely people. I want to ask a question ( help reg lv bag I am eyening) but can't as I am new so sorry if I bombard this thread to get to my 5 messages hh xxx


----------



## yellow_yeti

can someone explain me like I am 5?


----------



## Swanky

yellow_yeti said:


> can someone explain me like I am 5?



Explain what please?


----------



## jmm1001

Hi - how do I add a post to a thread? I’m new and don‘t see any ‘new Post’ option - just a ‘reply’ button. Am I supposed to use that?
thanks


----------



## Soumy

jmm1001 said:


> Hi - how do I add a post to a thread? I’m new and don‘t see any ‘new Post’ option - just a ‘reply’ button. Am I supposed to use that?
> thanks


As a new member, you have to reach five posts (replies/ participation in other threads) in order for you to be able to create a new thread. Once you reach that number, you should be able to see a "new thread" option for you to start your own. Happy for anyone to correct me if I am mistaken


----------



## jmm1001

Thanks Soumy. I actually want to join an existing thread, not start a new one. That‘s why I’m confused….but thanks for replying!


----------



## Soumy

jmm1001 said:


> Thanks Soumy. I actually want to join an existing thread, not start a new one. That‘s why I’m confused….but thanks for replying!


I'm also confused.. because you are able to post here and reply.. Are you not able to do it on the thread you want to join? ie : no "reply" button?. Maybe one of the mods will be able to help in that case


----------



## yellow_yeti

This has been v helpful! Thanks cheers 


Soumy said:


> I'm also confused.. because you are able to post here and reply.. Are you not able to do it on the thread you want to join? ie : no "reply" button?. Maybe one of the mods will be able to help in that case


----------



## nicole0612

jmm1001 said:


> Hi - how do I add a post to a thread? I’m new and don‘t see any ‘new Post’ option - just a ‘reply’ button. Am I supposed to use that?
> thanks


Just type in this box that I circled in red and then hit the “post reply” button that I circled. Exactly how you are doing it here. If there is no box like this at the bottom and no reply option it means that the thread is closed to further replies (this will be stated next to the thread title if so).


----------



## jmm1001

nicole0612 said:


> Just type in this box that I circled in red and then hit the “post reply” button that I circled. Exactly how you are doing it here. If there is no box like this at the bottom and no reply option it means that the thread is closed to further replies (this will be stated next to the thread title if so).
> 
> View attachment 5603067


Thanks so much - that’s really helpful!


----------



## nicole0612

jmm1001 said:


> Thanks so much - that’s really helpful!


You’re welcome!


----------



## rosierosie275

Soumy said:


> As a new member, you have to reach five posts (replies/ participation in other threads) in order for you to be able to create a new thread. Once you reach that number, you should be able to see a "new thread" option for you to start your own. Happy for anyone to correct me if I am mistaken


Thank you so much


----------



## storybox

Does anyone know how long it takes for me to have the access to start a new thread? I’ve posted more than 5 times to other threads and yet it still comes up about having insufficient privilege


----------



## Swanky

storybox said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for me to have the access to start a new thread? I’ve posted more than 5 times to other threads and yet it still comes up about having insufficient privilege


It’s not instantaneous, it’s after the site reindexes. Try again after the hour.


----------



## storybox

Swanky said:


> It’s not instantaneous, it’s after the site reindexes. Try again after the hour.


Thank you


----------



## creppa

Using this thread to make my first post then


----------



## angies_wardrobe

MissyFelinesMom said:


> Hello,
> I urgently need to request an authentication and cannot figure out how or where to post my request!


So basically since you are a new member, you have to engage with others threads. You can't make your own thread yet. I believe after a few engagements, the status of your account will change and you'll be allow to a thread of your own. Best of luck. If this doesn't help you, try looking at reddit for more information.



jmm1001 said:


> Hi - how do I add a post to a thread? I’m new and don‘t see any ‘new Post’ option - just a ‘reply’ button. Am I supposed to use that?
> thanks


So basically since you are a new member, you have to engage with others threads. You can't make your own thread yet. I believe after a few engagements, the status of your account will change and you'll be allow to a thread of your own. Best of luck. If this doesn't help you, try looking at reddit for more information.


----------

